# Germany



## mkettner

I love the country of Germany. It is so full of culture, history, and really becoming a world economic powerhouse. I could easily see myself retiring there one day in either the city of Berlin or the small town of Berchtesgaden. 

From all the research I have conducted and from personal trips to the area I am thoroughly convinced that this is a great retirement location. 

I am interested in other perspective as I would hate to make a decision on a whim.

All the best,

Michael


----------



## synthia

Maybe if you posted this in the western Europe forum you would get more of a response.


----------



## ricardo blue

mkettner said:


> I love the country of Germany. It is so full of culture, history, and really becoming a world economic powerhouse. I could easily see myself retiring there one day in either the city of Berlin or the small town of Berchtesgaden.
> 
> From all the research I have conducted and from personal trips to the area I am thoroughly convinced that this is a great retirement location.
> 
> I am interested in other perspective as I would hate to make a decision on a whim.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Michael


Spent a month in Germany last year at the world cup... and I must confess it was pretty awesome and genuinely beautiful. We were up in the Black forest just outside Baden Baden and about 40 mins from Stuttgart. Spotlessly clean, great beer, good restaurants, lots of culture, worth a look!!!


----------



## giantpanda

mkettner said:


> I love the country of Germany. It is so full of culture, history, and really becoming a world economic powerhouse. I could easily see myself retiring there one day in either the city of Berlin or the small town of Berchtesgaden.
> 
> From all the research I have conducted and from personal trips to the area I am thoroughly convinced that this is a great retirement location.
> 
> I am interested in other perspective as I would hate to make a decision on a whim.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Michael


The choice between the capital Berlin and a bavarian holiday town is rather surprising.

With Berchtesgaden you are of course not very far from Munich, which is a rather attractive city.
Bavaria is a prized holiday area in Germany, and of course in winter offers quite some ski possibilities.

Anyway you have chosen 2 of the most dearest regions in Germany.

Yours,

giantpanda


----------

